# Well now I've seen everything!



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Not to be in bad taste but, I can't pass up a joke. It looks like thier going for the TNA-TMNT.
WaWaWa....


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's ALWAYS a "sexy" version of any & all costumes now. Sad but true. Love the 80s shirts on that site though.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I think it's a toss-up between that and Naughty Nemo for the most huh? costume I've seen.

Some time last night I also ran across a sexy Jack Skellington woman's costume, which I would also file in this category.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BlueFrog said:


> I think it's a toss-up between that and Naughty Nemo for the most huh? costume I've seen.
> .


*OMG that is ridiculous! LOL How they took a super cute lil cartoon fish from a disney cartoon and turn it into that is beyond me LOL*


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Can't we just take the "sexy" out of Halloween for just one year? LOL


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Ug everything has to be sexy now! I remember when being sexy at Halloween was an option. It's just so boring and desperate to see all girls dressed like that. That's why I only make my own now.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a prime reason why if I ever have daughters, I'm going to home school 'em, design and make their clothes and go through the whole over-protective thing!! I saw an episode of Toddlers and Tiaras, I was saddened and sickened at the same time!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

well, I agree with the sexy costumes being tired to me now. I rioll my eyes at the teens wearing them, but some are pretty cute. I have to admit Id wear the TMNT costume. I think its LOL they call them "sassy" costumes. The Nemo one is sad, but the freddy kruger one and childs play ones are cool.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't know. The sexy turtle costume doesn't seem so bad considering I've seen a sexy Shredder costume before in my Halloween adventures. Haha.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

BlueFrog said:


> I think it's a toss-up between that and Naughty Nemo for the most huh? costume I've seen.
> 
> Some time last night I also ran across a sexy Jack Skellington woman's costume, which I would also file in this category.




hahahhahaa.....
Wow. I read "Nemo" and thought.....how the heck can they.....they did though. Too funny.


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Frankly, I see nothing wrong with it. I think it is still a choice if the ladies want to dress up as something sexy for Halloween, and since the holiday is becoming more geared to college age kids and adults it seems a natural addition. What I have a problem with are the versions of the same costumes for girls between the ages of 5-12. That's just wrong!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am pro sexy


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Am all dress as you please but I would prefer not to see another muffin top on someone who's costume is not a muffin. Could be just me.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I think some of you are getting the wrong impression from me about this post. There's nothing wrong with taking your own spin on a costume! That's what I always like to do. 
What bothers me about this particular one is that it doesn't even resemble what it's supposed to be a version of! THAT is when I have a problem.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

lol Candee!

For me, there is a difference between sexy & slutty. And IMO most of these fall under the latter.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

For the most part I really don't care what costume an adult choses to wear, sexy, gory, goofy, storebought or homemade. This particular example is ridiculous because TMNT's have nothing to do with the context of a sexy lady's costume??? I swear they will "sexify" the most benign concepts, it is truly amazing??? I admit I am offended when I take the kids to a Halloween store and they see men's costumes with "inappriopriately sized" appendages, and trampy ladies costumes right next to the kids racks. I do my best to explain why they are "inappropriate" and leave it at that. I still make my kids costumes, they have already put in their "orders" for this Halloween. I will keep making them till the lure of such retail costumes draws them in....


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I am pro slutty too


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Johan said:


> I am pro slutty too


*WOW! LOL! Now lets see if they have a splinter costume.... *


----------

